# Brand New 2007 28frls



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

We picked up this camper about three weeks ago and are LOVIN' it! We had a Prowler 250RLS TT for 10 months and it was just too small for us! We camp all winter in New England and the little bit more room we got is amazing! And, the interior is gorgeous! Very comfortable camper! We went from a tent to the Prowler, we were not very informed at the time! I am glad I found this forum, I hope this camper lasts us a few years til we go full time! What a difference in towing a fifth wheel, my teeth are no longer grinding! Anyway, we are George and Sheila, new Outback owners and hope to utilize this forum often!

Happy campin'!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome









They do pretty good rallies in New England







Join in next season. What city and, or state are in?

John


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

We are in the Western part of Massachusetts, just below the Vermont line! We are seasonal campers in South-Central Vermont, all year long. This will be our first winter in VT, last year we were in the Berkshires and loved the winter camping! We haul out about 4-6 times a year and we would really love to go to a rally, it sounds like fun! I'm browsing thru this forum , lots of information we need! I am looking forward to doing more travelling with our camper, but, we do love not having to pack a lot every weekend!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad you found us. Sounds like you're enjoying the new camper. Keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers, and enjoy The New TT









obnj


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Sounds like you are reallyh into camping. Enjoy.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE ....

CLAN

CULT

TRIBE

PLAYGROUND

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!

I'm happy to be the New England Welcoming Committee Designee!!! It's always good to see a new & enthusiastic member come on board - but even better when they're yankees







(for you others out there....NO - that's _not__NY "Yankee" _!!! Hissssssss) The NE Outbackers currently have a Spring Kick-off Rally in the planning for mid-NH just south of the mtns. It hasn't been "officially" announced yet so reservations haven't even opened, but talk has been for the weekend _AFTER _Mother's Day. I expect we'll be hearing more on that soon. We're a relatively small and VERY friendly bunch who hail from all over the NorthEast - Mass, RI, Cape Cod, CT, NH, ME, even Canada, and few who travel from outside of New England and pretend...







EVERYONE is welcome - no matter where home is or what kind of camper comes along. Just plan to have a really great time with good, fun folks!!! Sure hope you can join us!!!!

OH - and 2 of us (4 adults, at least 1 (sort-of) kid, and 3 dogs) will be at Ashuelot CG in Keene, NH next weekend (10/27 & 28). If you happen to be out leaf-peeping - maybe you'll be in the area and can stop by for a warm cup of coffee, chat, and temporary respite from the hoards of cars that are sure to be out there with you!


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks all for the replies! We would definitely be interested in coming to a rally! Sounds like fun! We stopped by Ashuelot CG early summer looking around for a winter campground, it is gorgeous there! We loved it, but, we needed a place that was going to be open all year, and we found it in VT! They did an amazing job cleaning it up, just wish there were more hook-ups, also, we are not far from Keene! We actually camp at Wheelock Park in Keene twice a year! There's a big horseshoe competiotion Georges' family is involved in! It's fun!

Can't wait to hear about more info on this Spring Rally!

Sheila


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

George and Sheila said:


> Thanks all for the replies! We would definitely be interested in coming to a rally! Sounds like fun! We stopped by Ashuelot CG early summer looking around for a winter campground, it is gorgeous there! We loved it, but, we needed a place that was going to be open all year, and we found it in VT! They did an amazing job cleaning it up, just wish there were more hook-ups, also, we are not far from Keene! We actually camp at Wheelock Park in Keene twice a year! There's a big horseshoe competiotion Georges' family is involved in! It's fun!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about more info on this Spring Rally!
> 
> Sheila


That's great to hear, Sheila! Thanks for the review!!! We haven't been there yet but the CG is owned by a good friend's sister. This is only their 2nd season and our friend has been trying to get us there since sister opened LAST summer. They aren't open year-round .... in fact, they may be mostly shut down when we ge there in 1.5 weeks (depends on the weather and...um....we got our 1st hard frost last night.) No problem here...we love dry-campng in the Outback! Sure beats the cold tent and hard ground any day night.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome George and Sheila,
We love our 28FRLS. Amazing value! We hope to get up to 2-3 months trave at a time. We did some upgrades and mods, got it the way we want it... just like home! And they do tow great.

Phil and Diann


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and we are glad to have you onboard. Yes, the Outback is a great trailer. I know you will get a lot of fun and service from it.


----------

